# non per questo



## Anaiss

Bonjour,

je cherche des suggestions pour traduire cette construction q'en italien a plus ou moins le sens de "_pas nécessairement_".

La mia frase è lunga e complessa, ma l'uso che se ne fa è sostanzialmente uguale, dunque posto un esempio più semplice:
"Prodotti di origine "naturale": _non per questo_ sicuri"

Avez-vous d'autres solutions à me proposer?

Merci


----------



## Corsicum

*Pas pour autant naturel .*
Et peut être aussi suivant le contexte :
_Soit disant / dit-on / parait-il / enfin, en principe / sans certitude / sans pour cela en être certain / à voir / rien n'est moins certain. _


----------



## matoupaschat

Suppongo che avrai trovato questo :
*Pour autant *
*2.* [Uniquement dans une phrase négative, interr. ou dubitative] _Pour autant._ Pour cela qui est si peu; pour cette cause cependant : 
37. Devant le docteur Rieux, un vieux prêtre et un jeune diacre qui sortaient à ce moment eurent du mal à retenir leur coiffure. Le plus âgé ne cessa pas _pour _*autant* de commenter le prêche.
Camus, _La Peste,_ 1947, p. 1404.
*Rem. 1.* Attesté ds Rob., Dub., _Lar. Lang. fr. _*2.* On peut rapprocher _pour autant,_ de _pourtant_ (_cf._ Grev. _Probl._ t. 3 1964, p. 241). *3.* Cette expr. est considérée comme incorrecte par de nombreux linguistes _(Ibid.). _*4.* Cette loc. sert de coordination causale avec la phrase précédente.
(Da CNRTL)​Nel tuo esempio, dato che "sûr" è una parola molto corta, direi piuttosto "pas sûrs pour autant" per motivi d'equilibrio .
Aussi : _pas nécessairement,_ comme tu dis_, pas obligatoirement, pas forcément_


----------



## Anaiss

Merci bien pour vos réponses, Corsicum et matoupaschat.
"_Sans pour cela en_ être certain" est probablement la forme que je cherchais mais je n'étais pas en mésure de formuler avant.


			
				matoupaschat said:
			
		

> Nel tuo esempio, dato che "sûr" è una parola molto corta, direi piuttosto "pas sûrs pour autant" per motivi d'equilibrio .


Grazie per aver spiegato questa sottigliezza.


----------



## Corsicum

Prego.
Pour l’exemple donné : _"pas sûrs pour autant"_ me semble être un des plus pertinents....ou "_pas forcément"_


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci, Corsicum . En Belgique, on dit aussi "pour la cause", mais je pense bien que c'est du "belge", et même du bruxellois !


----------

